# Verizon Wireless Modem



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

-We are traveling and I can't get my verizon to connect with my wireless modem.I get connection error 711.It worked perfect last month.Does anyone know anything about this error code?I have windows Vista.I have unustalled and reinstalled the Verizon software and rebooted


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

A quick search shows that it's actually a problem with vista and not the aircard.

I also found the following that can be found here --> CLICK ME

*Error 711 - Air Car posted on Thursday, November 22, 2007 1:10 AM*

Hi Guys,
After Having the same problems like you guys, the resolution can be found
here:
http://winqual.microsoft.com/HCL/ProductList.aspx?m=v&cid=708&g=d
Apparently those wireless companies did not bother to ask us about our OS or
they are not aware of this as well. If You ever receive error message 711
while trying to set up connection for your air card, simply means air card is
not compatible with your OS. Just Dropping by to share this after given run
around by Verizon, Sony and Microsoft but no one has a solid answer for me so
I had to do my own research. Please make sure to check out that website
before ordering your aircard from your wireless carrier.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> -We are traveling and I can't get my verizon to connect with my wireless modem.I get connection error 711.It worked perfect last month.Does anyone know anything about this error code?I have windows Vista.I have unustalled and reinstalled the Verizon software and rebooted


....you need to pay the bill.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Vista.....nuff said.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

battalionchief3 said:


> Vista.....nuff said.


Agree with that!

Hmmmm. If it worked last month youd think it'd be compatable this month.

Mine works on my junk vista everytime. Ive had it close to 2 years now.

Im sure youve called verizon by now, what'd they say?

Carey


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I spent alot of time on phone with Verizon, they sent me link to update the software, which now that we are at the rv park and I am using the free wifi, I have updated. Later, I will check and see if the air card works. Weird that it worked last time, same computer and now it wouldn't? grrr....will keep you posted...thanks for checking for me!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Which air card??

I now have the MIFI 2200 and it sometimes will not have a good enough signal to connect even with 2 bars showing on the monitor. Never got an error code it just dose not connect. It is not a Vista issue.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I spent alot of time on phone with Verizon, they sent me link to update the software, which now that we are at the rv park and I am using the free wifi, I have updated. Later, I will check and see if the air card works. Weird that it worked last time, same computer and now it wouldn't? grrr....will keep you posted...thanks for checking for me!


The only other thing I found may be that you are infected somehow. That would explain why it used to work and now doesn't.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Which air card??
> 
> I now have the MIFI 2200 and it sometimes will not have a good enough signal to connect even with 2 bars showing on the monitor. Never got an error code it just dose not connect. It is not a Vista issue.


UM175VW air card. Pm your email address, I have info sent from Verizon to me but I can't get it to copy and paster here. Grrr.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I did the update and made the changes suggested in the link that Verizon sent me, rebooted, and all is well! Andy, can you copy and paste that info I sent you? I can't seem to do it. Thanks everyone for your help/suggestions!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

The best thing you can do is upgrade to Windows 7 or down grade to XP, Vista is crap and should not be put on a computer.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Doxie - It is attached below.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Had internet all the way home but it was slower than usual. Something is off.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Had internet all the way home but it was slower than usual. Something is off.


We should have tried the card on my computer at Cannon. When this occured you hadn't installed or changed anything on this machine ? It just happend one day ?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> Had internet all the way home but it was slower than usual. Something is off.


We should have tried the card on my computer at Cannon. When this occured you hadn't installed or changed anything on this machine ? It just happend one day ?
[/quote]

yeah, used it at Champoeg, all was well, then this time..it wouldn't work. However, after I did the upgrade (once I had wifi ) and made the changes..it worked. However, the connection speed is nothing like it was last time.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Dox, have you checked windows update yet.

I just turned my vista on and had 22 updates and now it wabts to add more. I havent done the 2nd round yet, but my computer is faster than it was after just doing the 22 updates. Its even faster dialing my cell connection. Id say there might be a lil trouble in Vista paradise. Well trouble before... Now everything is just peachy.. Yeah right! lol

Carey


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Dox, have you checked windows update yet.
> 
> I just turned my vista on and had 22 updates and now it wabts to add more. I havent done the 2nd round yet, but my computer is faster than it was after just doing the 22 updates. Its even faster dialing my cell connection. Id say there might be a lil trouble in Vista paradise. Well trouble before... Now everything is just peachy.. Yeah right! lol
> 
> Carey


yeah, I stay on top of updates and maintenance


----------

